
Boon Companion: Çelebi’s Seyahatname is one of history’s greatest travelogues - lermontov
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2016/08/05/boon-companion/
======
david-given
Does anyone know of a good English translation?

~~~
wazoox
Apparently only excerpts have been translated:
[https://www.amazon.com/Ottoman-Traveller-Selections-
Travels-...](https://www.amazon.com/Ottoman-Traveller-Selections-
Travels-%C3%83%C2%87elebi-ebook/dp/B0078XG3Y4#navbar)

